# The Northen lights series



## tom_bombadil (Apr 6, 2002)

i think the northen lights the subtle knife and the amber spyglass are alot like lord of the rings. It has loads of worlds. Loads of wierd creatures. And the world is threathend by one person. Plus their is the object which has to be destroyed at the end the knife and theirs the altherometer which you can ask questions etc( like the mirror of galadriel)


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 14, 2002)

yes, there is alot of books that are similer to lord of the rings. because if someone wrote about made up creatures that they thought up then it wouldnt be that great. so most use elfs, dwarfs, wizards, trolls, ect. ect.


----------



## Arwen_evenstar (May 1, 2002)

*Ye*

I agree about the Elves and stuff, but sometimes made up creatures are good, as long as the write knows what he/she's talking about. 
I'm not sure about this, but I think Ents are made up, and I bet Tolkein has a lot of background information that he never wrote in his books about them, but for himself.
I have read LOADS of Phillip Pullman books, including his dark materials, and they are really GREAT!!!!!!


----------

